# Plastic covers



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Found these when clearing out the garage. 13 plastic covers which hide the screws that hold on the back lights on a Burstner Elegance T700. Plus the little plugs that fit on the hob.
Anyone want these for nowt Pm me.

bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Now claimed thanks


----------

